# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Phần mềm Space-E - Thiết kế 3D, lập trình CNC

## minhphuong167

*NTT DATA ENGINEERING SYSTEMS Corporation - NDES*
MONOZUKURI – kỹ thuật sản xuất kiểu Nhật – là sản xuất với kỹ năng hoàn hảo đảm bảo sản phẩm chất lượng cao đáp ứng nhu cầu khách hàng. 
NDES hướng theo hệ thống MONOZUKURI đã phát triển và đưa ra hệ thống phần mềm *Space-E* hoàn thiện chu trình từ thiết kế chi tiết tới gia công hoàn thiện sản phẩm.


1	Space-E/Modeler

Môi trường thiết kế chi tiết dạng Solid và Surface.

2	Space-E/Mold

Môi trường thiết kế khuôn đúc.

3	Space-E/Press+

Môi trường thiết kế khuôn dập.

4	Space-E/PLUS

Môi trường tính toán mô phỏng co giãn, đàn hồi sản phẩm.

5	Space-E/CAM

Lập trình gia công CNC.

6	Space-E/5Axis

Lập trình gia công CNC 5 trục.

7	Space-E/CAM Hybrid2D

Lập trình gia công 2D, 2.5D.

8. Evolution Solution

----------

